# YEAH.... MASSIVE Style Warriors tuesday HAUL!!!



## bestbehaviour22 (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG - It´s style warriors!! And it is launching in Denmark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Went to event tonight and got LOTS of great stuff (and some from ebay waiting for me at the postoffice!!)! 
I am IN LOVE with this collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I bought: 
- Lustre drops in Sun Rush (weren´t especially into these before, but they are great and complety multi purpose)
- Blushes: Eversun, On a mission (not in picture)
- Lipglasses: Liberated, Gold Rebel, Fierce & Fabulous (all AWESOME and unique)
- Lipsticks: Brave New Bronze, Purple Rite (really really beautiful and unique too - can be worn for everyday too...) and Sunsational (not in picture)
- Eyeshadows: Vibrant Grape, Night Manouvers (not in picture)

And in addition I got Beet lipliner (great with purple rite), copperplate e/s refill, creme d´nude lipstick and my first studio fix powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am totally poor now but totally happy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(thumbnails are clickable)


----------



## n_c (Jun 9, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jun 9, 2009)

Lucky you!


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice haulage!! You got some great stuff!


----------



## SagaLina (Jun 9, 2009)

Lucky you!! Enjoy!!


----------



## smint (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice Haul


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome haul! Have fun!


----------



## 2nigurl (Jun 10, 2009)

great haul, considering how much its worth for us here in Europe. Style Warriors here in Norway is coming out on the 16th Monday and cant wait for my haulage too. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

And - 2nigurl; exactly the price here made me buy some of the stuff on ebay!!!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice haul! Enjoy!!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 11, 2009)

yey spreading the Warriors love all around the world


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great haul!! I think the Style Warriors collection is awesome and perfect summertime makeup! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice haul! Enjoy everything


----------



## wifey806 (Jun 25, 2009)

yippee!!!


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 4, 2009)

Style Warriors is one of my favourite collections too. Enjoy!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 4, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy your goodies!


----------

